# Pitbull fur very thin! Help!



## Sjwpit13 (Jul 13, 2014)

A few months ago our pit had an allergic reaction to food and some of her fur fell out where she had hives. She went to the vet and got meds and we switched her food and the hives went away and then she started shedding a lot!! We figured she was just getting a summer coat but in concerned that her fur is too thin. If has thinned on her neck and back but I can't see through it but the fur on her sides thinner and I can see her skin though it. Is this normal for a summer coat or do you think something else is going on?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I had similar experience with my dog. Along with his food allergies he also has environmental allergies (like pollen and grass etc) and mange. All are treatable and a pain in the butt. Have you had the vet do a skin scraping for mange? It can flare up and down so Even a test may not show your pup has it if it's scraped at the wrong time. How old is your dog? Most food allergies typically don't show up til 8-10 Months

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

That doesn't sound normal for a summer coat. Have you pinpointed your dog's allergy? I ask because she still might be reacting to something.

I went down the same road with my lab. It turned out she is severely allergic to chicken and also has problems with rice. It took forever to pinpoint the allergies, but now that I have I'm militant about reading labels and Sol is doing great. Her fur grew back, her gut stabilized, and she's doing great. 

You probably already know this, but part of the deal with having an allergic dog is making sure what she is allergic to is never, ever in her reach. I found food for my pup that did not have chicken in it when I first got her (not easy to find). Even the cat food does not have chicken in it. When I have chicken for dinner I fix my plate then put the rest immediately into the fridge so she can't get it off of the counter. It took a few mistakes before I really grasped how important this is.


----------

